# What gear did Santa bring?



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

So, almost that time. My early gift was winning boots from K2 who also sent a water bottle, a sticker pack and two TOQUES. Likely more stuff to come tomorrow.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Snowshoes. The good ones -- MSR Lightning Ascents.

Other non-snow-related stuff too.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

some new pants and a board bag


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Santa got lost, but I heard he'll be picking up a Go Pro Hero2 next weekend for me.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Santa (me) got me a season pass to my favorite mountain in Nagano and a set of merino wool socks and leg/torso under wear.:thumbsup::thumbsup:.

Santa (mother nature) is also dumping bags of powder on that mountain as we speak.

We already have what would usually be late January levels. Its looking like an epic year here, hope you get some dumps soon. 

Ho, ho ho.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Heh. I was Santa this year. I brought base layers, boots, bindings to the gf. I also got her a snowboard, but she doesn't take ownership until Valentine's day (I'm not made of money! Gotta ration the gift giving out).

I don't think Santa is going to put anything under the tree for me tonight. I do have a trip out west next week, so some new snow for the new year might be what I end up with.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

dreampow said:


> Santa (mother nature) is also dumping bags of powder on that mountain as we speak.
> 
> We already have what would usually be late January levels. Its looking like an epic year here, hope you get some dumps soon.


See now I hate you :laugh: That's just cruel and unusual punishment. It looks like again it will be sunny without a cloud in the sky for park laps. I just want pow turns. 

Hope Santa was good to everyone else. He is giving me a trip to Interior BC in a couple weeks too bad I have to pay for it. The jerk.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

2 neff beanies and some wool socks.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

I new mouse and Cowboys and Aliens. Snowboard Santa came last year...I'm all good in the boarding department for the time being.


----------



## stealthyc (Oct 27, 2011)

A Blank snowboard and Boardstix to draw all over it...Santa rocks!


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Santa brought me a new helmet and paraski trip. He'll come back Wednesday with my Proto CTX...


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

stealthyc said:


> A Blank snowboard and Boardstix to draw all over it...Santa rocks!


Get a review up for us. 

Also. Santa brought me a new Dakine board bag with boot pockets, because I am that anal about the treatment of my stuff. Also, new hoodies, including a Capita one and some other non snow stuff. Santa hit it big with the GoPro2, though.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Santa (me) brought a new arbor westmark!


----------



## Paddy12 (Oct 26, 2010)

santa got me a gopro2 a nice new pair of mitts and a stomp pad for my new goliath, pretty stoked to try everything out


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

New gear for this year has been 2011 NXT-ATSE, Smith I/O, and Burton Stagger pants and jacket. All that came weeks ago though. I do have $320 of Christmas cash to spend and I think xDOTY up there just gave me the perfect idea with the GoPro2.


----------



## swagner211 (Dec 3, 2011)

Santa brought me an early Christmas present a few weeks ago with a 2012 NS Infinity. Along with that, I got boarding socks, some hoodies, a Dakine board bag and some other stuff!


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

Santa brought me a Birdman, I wish Mother Nature would quit holding out.


----------



## Hjscm (Oct 31, 2010)

got very lucky this year. got the 3d go pro setup and the zeal z3 gps optics to try out. can't wait to go tomorrow and see what can be done.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

duh said:


> Santa brought me a Birdman, I wish Mother Nature would quit holding out.


im jelly, please review

santa brought me a gopro hero


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I received a postcard from Haines.....more to come? we will see.


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

New board bag and gopro. Santa loves me


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

New Lib Tech Jamie Lynn from Santa GF! Last years with the blue nude.

Snow is finally back in the forecast. Heading up Tuesday to break it in.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

A new pair of pants, some nice warm socks, UA base layers, and a Smith Maze helmet.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Eg2 goggles, 32boots, bern helmet, and the best present- Selecttech dumbells.


Gave her a brand spanking new GNU B-Street and Union Flite bindings


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

Sanata doesn't like me this year haha =/

Will probably buy myself some new Union bindings this week.

At least its snowing here :cheeky4:

Edit: Yup a new pair of Union bindings just showed up with a transaction on my credit card


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Santa brought me some impact gear.. Thank god, and a Dakine board bag.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

As stated in the other thread just like this one, I got myself a new beanie, and a new leash for my instructing job. As for Santa, he's lucky I give him the credit I do.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

Got all new gear this year for Christmas but got it early so that I was able to use it last week.

Arbor Blacklist
Rome 390 Boss Bindings
Special Blend Jacket and Pants
Red Mutiny Helmet
Dakine board bag
Oakley Crowbar Goggles
UA Cold Gear Base Layer


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I asked for a beacon. I got money. Money can be exchanged for goods and services. Looks like there is a beacon coming in my near future.  :thumbsup:


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Rome Artifact Rocker and Go Pro Hero 2


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

An early gift of a hoodless ninja suit and Merino wool 32 socks from myself. Went shredding with them this morning too. :thumbsup:


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Lib-Tech T.Rice 153
686 Destructed Denim Pant
Bunch of Neff beanies
A Burton USB Jump Drive that looks like a snowboard


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Also wound up with an Azzpad, & 100$ gift certificate to the local shop that will be turned into Lib Tech bib pants tomorrow.


----------



## Springskater (Sep 18, 2011)

32 Shiloh 2.0 jacket, k2 socks, Nomis crew sweatshirt, Thule roof rack I bought with christmas money. All in all a sweet Christmas for boarding gear. Going to mountain Tuesday to break in the new jacket.


----------



## ajh257 (Oct 19, 2010)

*santa..*

Santa got me a K2 Fastplant 2012.
Damn I love Santa...


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

Santa brought me a Nomis jacket and a Dakine lock for my board.


----------



## kyee12 (Nov 19, 2011)

390 Boss & 32 Surveyor Pants


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

GoPro Hero 2


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I won a Never Summer Summit, here at SBCOM, yeah santa came early so I asked for nothing.Bought saucer sleds for my daughter and....7.99 was never so fun than saucer sleds.


----------



## swagner211 (Dec 3, 2011)

^^^ That is honestly one of my most favorite Christmas movies ever! Watch every season atleast 3 or 4 times with the fam when I'm home.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

i see alot of people getting the GoPro Hero2 - i got one as well and alot of my footage was ruined because of the "pink filter" issue. Apparently its caused when the camera boots up cold but never corrects itself after its warmed up unless its rebooted, which i found out the hard way.
Anyway, they've fixed it in a newer firmware update so update it ASAP to avoid this.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Go-Pro...still to come. New compression base layer and new (changed) Patagonia Nano-Puff Jacket. That thing is WARM! base-layer, that and a shell...I should be good for any weather.


----------



## Aggie Boarder (Dec 25, 2011)

I got a new Jacket and Bindings from Santa (parents) and I am about to buy a contour camera to document my upcoming trip


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

got a newer model of the k2 www thanks to holiday inn. just bought myself the eg2 bright orange to replace my cracked spy soldiers. also got k2 formulas and some purp pants! good year


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

2 +5 richter earthquakes, some shirts, vodka (I got that myself), a book on the history of skateboarding, a camera tri-pod. I made off pretty good actually.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Santa finally dropped my Proto CTX this morning.

Can't wait to ride it!


----------



## scrill (Nov 8, 2011)

NS Proto 157 and Burton Cartels


----------



## ChristinaAK36 (Oct 26, 2011)

Santa forgot about me. 

I did get a new Alaskan Amber sweatshirt... guess I'll take the little money I got from my family back East and put it towards a new jacket. I bought myself some Dragon goggles for a killer deal on whiskeymilitia and since I LOST my fav boarding gloves (because I'm an idiot) I got some sweet new burton mittens.. already broke them in and love em. Still in mad need a new jacket!


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

SL 158  and black malavitas

Waiting for burton NUG 150 and prophecy bindings


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

Only thing boarding related were some gift cards for gas, which happens to be the only thing I need this season.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

From myself:
163 Never Summer Legacy
Rome Targas arrive tomorrow
oakley splice goggles

From Santa:
some nice new pants


----------

